# Chicagoland & Northwest Indiana Snow & Ice thread



## Plow Meister

Seeing as how well a similar thread worked for other parts of the country, I thought I'd start one for Chicago.

It's 7:45 am on December 14th. It just started snowing and we're expecting 3" to 5" of white gold. Gonna head out in a few minutes to get some salt and pre-salt a few lots and loading docks.


----------



## durchins

Zip, Zero, Nada, Bubkus here right now.


----------



## Plow Meister

Yea, I kinda spoke too soon. It stopped already but I'm sure more is to come. I won't mount the plow until I start seeing accumulation.


----------



## phishoook

ya 2-3 by evening and then rain/mist until Friday.


----------



## NoFearDeere

We have about 1.5 inches here in northwest illinois, but I just checked the weather and the storm's center is just northwest of us and it's turning around and comin' back. We are in for it about 2pm or so, I would say.payup payup


----------



## nekos

weather channel is now saying Chicago may see another half inch and the NW burb's up to 1 inch. got to love Chicago weather


----------



## clncut

Made the mistake by mounting up before work (Fire Dept) and currently dry as can be. Talking about possibly 1-2 inches of wet snow tonight. Cross your fingers!


----------



## REAPER

Wrong thread.


----------



## Plow Meister

*It's all your fault, John!!!!*

You know better than to mount up your plow before the snow hits! That's it... You just lost your official snow plowers card:realmad:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Icy by me, going out to saltpayup


----------



## clncut

Chris, LOL. What was I thinking, I should have known better. Rookie mistake. Thanks for the phone call earlier for salt, cell wont work in the thick walls here. Currently no takers for salt but will definatley keep you in mind. Ive been doing the snow dance all night with no luck! Guess Ill just have to sit on the quint tonight making chump change! Happy salting!

John


----------



## Journier

Got some sleet today 1/2 inch? in frankfort Illinois. 35 miles from chicago

it was sleeting / sprinkling for 2 hours. got pretty heavy then stopped all of a sudden! I kept hearing about 2-6 inches :/

sorta foggy out because of all the rain and such.

Other than the really wet drifts across drives no plowing today


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

Snow started at about 3:30 or 4:00am so they tell me, went out about 6:00 plowed about 8hours. Going out to clean up about 9:00 tonight! got about 3 inches total


----------



## 84deisel

I never even put the blade on.1/2 inch at best so I spent the day salting.Only used three out of 50 trucks #$%^&*%$#@! weatherguessers!


----------



## MGardner

What a messy storm.By the time mid day got under way it had become rolling boulders of mushy wet snow that sticks to the plow and required 4 wheel drive to push it on flat lots. I service two Checkers drive through. NEVER AGAIN will I take those friggin twisty turn ,inches from the mirrors.... Anything for a buck right ?


----------



## Dent82

Hey everyone- Central Illinois saw nothing but rain today. First year in the business. Picked up an account today and after he accepted it, he asked if i would throw some salt on the sidewalks when I came out. Kinda pissed me off but I'll take all I can get right now. I always thought it was bad to throw salt on concrete?


----------



## Plow Meister

Just got back from checking my accounts. Gonna have to go out later and salt. Basically, we got totally screwed! So much for that 3-5" we were supposed to get


----------



## ExplorerPlow

Yeah same here in Schaumburg/Elk Grove Village, nothing really accumulated. Kinda disapointed especially huring to get one of our trucks up late last night. Went out and did clean up on one account cause he called and asked for it But hey, like they say if you dont like the weather in Chicago, Wait 5 Minutes.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

ExplorerPlow said:


> Yeah same here in Schaumburg/Elk Grove Village, nothing really accumulated. Kinda disapointed especially huring to get one of our trucks up late last night. Went out and did clean up on one account cause he called and asked for it But hey, like they say if you dont like the weather in Chicago, Wait 5 Minutes.


My parents live in Schaumburg..they said they got nothing.. Belvidere and Rockford got hit so I was happy...Had to go to Sun City Del Web and did all of those driveways, so it was a great day..


----------



## JohnnyU

I started pushing around 5:30am yesturday, we got about 2" of wet and heavy snow. It gradually warmed up all day until about 7 or 8pm, then it started refreezing. Saw three accidents this morning in two blocks.

I started to complain about not having a decent nights sleep in almost a week now, then I remembered how 'great' last year was.....


----------



## AlwaysGreener

JohnnyU said:


> I started pushing around 5:30am yesturday, we got about 2" of wet and heavy snow. It gradually warmed up all day until about 7 or 8pm, then it started refreezing. Saw three accidents this morning in two blocks.
> 
> I started to complain about not having a decent nights sleep in almost a week now, then I remembered last year.....


For me last year not one push in December..some salt but that was it...This has been a great start to winter... My customers will be complaining on how much there bills will be.. but oh well...payup


----------



## JohnnyU

AlwaysGreener said:


> For me last year not one push in December..some salt but that was it...This has been a great start to winter... My customers will be complaining on how much there bills will be.. but oh well...payup


I think I only plowed three times last year, salting saved me. I've been out more times just in the last two weeks than I was all together last year. Funny how things change year to year.


----------



## nekos

bumping this up ... it snowed for about 10 minutes here in the arlington hight's area. i think i messed it up though , i went out to put my plow on and it stopped right after i got done !!!:crying: 
anyway we got about half an inch in that 10 minutes


----------



## Plow Meister

Yea, it's still lightly snowing here in NW Indiana. We may get a couple inches by the time this is all said and done. Enough to go out and salt at least.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

like i said in the earlier post I will be a long 3 days and I was right..salt salt then more salt...just got back from salting and plowing drifting snow and will be going out around 4pm...show me the money..a ha ha


----------



## clncut

Just heard that there may be a possible snowstorm Christmas Eve into Christmas day. Possibly multiple inches. Forecasters stated their models are changing the forecast from rain/snow/sleet to possilby all snow. Cross your fingers!!


----------



## clncut

Just heard that there may be a possible snowstorm Christmas Eve into Christmas day. Possibly multiple inches. Forecasters stated their models are changing the forecast from rain/snow/sleet to possilby all snow. Cross your fingers!! payup


----------



## jbutch83

Clean Cut,

They are saying the same thing in my neck of the woods, but they keep talking about the lake effect region, so we will have to see. I don't think they have been right about any of the storms this year so far, so it will be another wait and see game. Not too bad for me, I am on vacation until Jan. 3rd, I could stand to plow a couple of days.

John


----------



## Plow Meister

Yea, the weather reporters kinda lost my faith when they predicted the last storm a week ago. All we got was some flurries and they told us to brace for 4-6". I'll believe it when I see it. I hope you're right though. Daddy needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## T-MAN

What weather reports you guys lookin at ??? SuckUweather premium still says rain and higher temps. I guess I need to watch Tommy tonight at 9:27PM. 
Todd


----------



## Plow Meister

Yea, Tommy is a great forecaster. I do still like to watch Michelle Leigh though. Man, would I love to party with her just once

I don't know if any of you remember, from way back in the day, a forecaster for WGN named Roger Treemstra. He's my wife's uncle. I hate to bother him with loads of weather q's but he doesn't mind talking about it. He says this winter could possibly be a milder and dryer winter with above average accumulation.


----------



## Plow Meister

Looks like we may get some accumulation on Thursday & Friday. Come on, baby! Daddy needs a new Bobcatpayup


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Plow Meister said:


> Looks like we may get some accumulation on Thursday & Friday. Come on, baby! Daddy needs a new Bobcatpayup[/QU
> 
> We just want to make payrol...


----------



## 84deisel

:realmad: you guys are gonna jinx it:waving:


----------



## AlwaysGreener

84deisel said:


> :realmad: you guys are gonna jinx it:waving:


Jinx what???? No snow... it's Chicago we will have nothing for a long time not till March when I'm ready to start landscaping. See I re-jinxed


----------



## clncut

I hope we get something, just 2 inches and Ill be happy!! With all this down time, I actually went and did some work on my lawn equipment. Im going nuts over here!! Just took a peek outside and surprise, its raining..........AGAIN!


----------



## PDQ Pete

Plow meister remember "And I am Len O'conner"


----------



## Plow Meister

PDQ Pete said:


> Plow meister remember "And I am Len O'conner"


Sorry, PDQ. Not following you.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Comon chris dont screw it up for us. but i do hope we get it. oh [email protected] maybe ill go out and get the boat ready then we will get it.


----------



## Plow Meister

Don't worry. The blade is still off my truck


----------



## JOEC

NEED SNOW BADLY. BORED OUT OF MY MIND.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

How about it!!!!!


----------



## PDQ Pete

Many years ago there was a guy on WGN that did commentarys named Len O'conner and he would end them by saying and I am Len O'conner.


----------



## JrReb5

What is going on with the weather in Chicago? Are we getting any more snow this year? It has been nearly a month since the first accumulation. Need Snow ASAP.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

I hear you all...Bills keep coming in and payroll never stops..Mid next week high 40s low 50s..:realmad: but i'm sure we will get it very soon.. I hope..


----------



## Plow Meister

*Wtf!!!!!*

:realmad: When are we gonna get some snow to push around? None in January so far! Looks like we're gonna have this mid-season get together in January instead of February.

Does anyone think that since January has been dead that February will just slam us? I really hope so.

Hey Moderators, How abou tadding a praying smiley face. We could use all the prayers we can get LOL


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Tonight the snow will fall...It looks like a great storm...My Radar program on one of my servers has been issuing winter storms since yesterday had to turn of alert signal  .. All trucks are loaded with salt and all plows will be going on this morning... This a great time to get your crews together and go over safety and routes


----------



## Plow Meister

Shhhhhhh.... Be verrrrrrry Quuuuiiieeettttt..... I'mmm Huunnnnting Snnnooowwwww!


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Plow Meister said:


> Shhhhhhh.... Be verrrrrrry Quuuuiiieeettttt..... I'mmm Huunnnnting Snnnooowwwww!


LOL....it's coming


----------



## Plow Meister

*Update for Lake COunty, Indiana*



> /O.CAN.KLOT.HS.W.0001.060121T0000Z-060121T1200Z/ /O.EXA.KLOT.WW.Y.0001.060121T0000Z-060121T1200Z/ LAKE INDIANA- INCLUDING THE CITY OF...GARY 1140 AM CST FRI JAN 20 2006
> ...HEAVY SNOW WARNING IS CANCELLED... ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 AM CST SATURDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 AM CST SATURDAY. THE HEAVY SNOW WARNING HAS BEEN CANCELLED.
> 
> RAIN WILL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP AND SPREAD NORTHEASTWARD THIS AFTERNOON ACROSS NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA. THE RAIN WILL CHANGE TO SNOW THIS EVENING. TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS FROM 2 INCHES NEAR THE KANKAKEE RIVER TO 5 INCHES IN THE WHITING AREA ARE EXPECTED OVERNIGHT.
> 
> A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT SNOW WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.


I dunno. Looks to me like it's not going to get cold enough for us to worry about. We may have to go out and salt but snow doens't look very likely.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Snow is now falling..... They said we were going to have rain first then all snow..well they were wrong again all snow now..


----------



## THE BOSS 1975

INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WOODSTOCK...AURORA
1140 AM CST FRI JAN 20 2006

...HEAVY SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 AM
CST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 AM CST
SATURDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

RAIN WILL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP AND SPREAD NORTHEASTWARD THIS AFTERNOON
ACROSS NORTHERN ILLINOIS. THE RAIN WILL SWITCH OVER TO SNOW
DURING THE MID TO LATE AFTERNOON. TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF UP TO
6 INCHES ARE EXPECTED TONIGHT...WITH THE HEAVIEST ACCUMULATIONS
ENDING THIS EVENING.

A HEAVY SNOW WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE
EXPECTED. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE
TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST...KEEP
AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF
AN EMERGENCY.



i too have all snow no rain not complaining in anyway .Come on Snow


----------



## Plow Meister

Well I got screwed:angry: We barely got 2" but it was wet for sure. I only got to plow one lot. The rest of the lots are long melted away by now. I hope all you guys in the north suburbs had more snow than I did.


----------



## clncut

Not much here either, jsut scraping 2". I was able to plow only 5 of my accounts. Just to add salt to the wound, the weatherman stated that if the rain/snow line was a little more south, NW Indiana could easily have picked up 1 to 1.5 ft. of snow. :realmad:

Skilling stated the end of January early February looks like much colder temps and more active storm systems coming through.

Lets hope so!!


----------



## REAPER

*Tired*

Started my 1st lot at 6pm last night. 2inch's on the ground. Was still snowing but not anything like everyone was making it out to be. Got it done threw some salt and headed to Round Lake Beach. Thats when it hit. After watching at least 5 cars go off the road and seeing at least 20 already in ditch's I knew it would be a long night. I finally got to Rnd. Lk Bch. at about 7:45. There was 6inch's measured on the lot. What amazed me most about this storm was the amount of people still out driving and going to th bars or roller skating like it was any other normal Friday night. Traffic was insane to say the least. The amount of people that most have thought it a grand idea to go out last night to get a Wendy's burger in white out conditions astounded me. I did not get done with that one until 9:15. Lay-ed some salt on the drive through lane and was off. Phone beeps. Go back to 1st one complaining is snow on lot. Can we say DUR? So I get there for the second plow about 10:30. There is 6inch's on it again. The complete lot had looked as if had not been touched except for the smaller piles from the 2inch beforehand the drive thru was wet still from the salt and cars using it. I get done no salt this round and went back to rnd. lk. Bch. Anyway I did a complete again on it threw a bunch of salt and hoped for the best. It was now about 12:30 am and it was barely snowing there. I get done go back to McHenry and plow again and now has almost completely stopped so I salt heavy and go Crystal Lake. I keep hearing Rt 31 was closed at the hill in Prairie Grove and my next stop is 31 and 176. So I head down 31 hoping for the best and was lucky. They salted the hill and had it clear. Broke hose at about 7:30 this morning get it fixed and back to plowing by 12noon and just got home. There was 16 inch's on the last lot I had which was a industrial mix and had not been touched. That was where the hose popped because of the weight of the snow and the amount. I have to say I am glad the Ole Dodge held up and the Boss plow was a expected break. All in all a very long night and am beat to hell but it was all worth it.

I have been in Illinois since 77 only being out of the state a couple of years at one point and I have never seen it snow like this before. I have been in a whiteout before but this was the most snow in the shortest amount of time I have seen since I have been in th estate and I must say gimme another any day.

I had em make me 2 hoses so now I'm ready.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

REAPER said:


> Started my 1st lot at 6pm last night. 2inch's on the ground. Was still snowing but not anything like everyone was making it out to be. Got it done threw some salt and headed to Round Lake Beach. Thats when it hit. After watching at least 5 cars go off the road and seeing at least 20 already in ditch's I knew it would be a long night. I finally got to Rnd. Lk Bch. at about 7:45. There was 6inch's measured on the lot. What amazed me most about this storm was the amount of people still out driving and going to th bars or roller skating like it was any other normal Friday night. Traffic was insane to say the least. The amount of people that most have thought it a grand idea to go out last night to get a Wendy's burger in white out conditions astounded me. I did not get done with that one until 9:15. Lay-ed some salt on the drive through lane and was off. Phone beeps. Go back to 1st one complaining is snow on lot. Can we say DUR? So I get there for the second plow about 10:30. There is 6inch's on it again. The complete lot had looked as if had not been touched except for the smaller piles from the 2inch beforehand the drive thru was wet still from the salt and cars using it. I get done no salt this round and went back to rnd. lk. Bch. Anyway I did a complete again on it threw a bunch of salt and hoped for the best. It was now about 12:30 am and it was barely snowing there. I get done go back to McHenry and plow again and now has almost completely stopped so I salt heavy and go Crystal Lake. I keep hearing Rt 31 was closed at the hill in Prairie Grove and my next stop is 31 and 176. So I head down 31 hoping for the best and was lucky. They salted the hill and had it clear. Broke hose at about 7:30 this morning get it fixed and back to plowing by 12noon and just got home. There was 16 inch's on the last lot I had which was a industrial mix and had not been touched. That was where the hose popped because of the weight of the snow and the amount. I have to say I am glad the Ole Dodge held up and the Boss plow was a expected break. All in all a very long night and am beat to hell but it was all worth it.
> 
> I have been in Illinois since 77 only being out of the state a couple of years at one point and I have never seen it snow like this before. I have been in a whiteout before but this was the most snow in the shortest amount of time I have seen since I have been in th estate and I must say gimme another any day.
> 
> I had em make me 2 hoses so now I'm ready.


I hear you loud and clear..I sent out 5 trucks at 10:30 p.m. and we all finished at 3:30 p.m. wow what a night and day. Only one problem with a truck no bad.. The snow was very wet and very heavy and some of my lots had the biggest drifts that I have seen in years, it was crazy.. but its all done and now to finish up office work and go to bed.. What was your totals out by you..We had anywhere from 5" to 13" in my plow areas.


----------



## REAPER

Well I would say it was about 12"- 16" out here. That was on flat lot with the wet slush under it. I would like to know how much snow it would have been if it was all fluff. Maybe over 24". This stuff sure was hard on the truck and plow. Not to mention my body feels like it was thrown down some stairs many times over.


----------



## AlwaysGreener

REAPER said:


> Well I would say it was about 12"- 16" out here. That was on flat lot with the wet slush under it. I would like to know how much snow it would have been if it was all fluff. Maybe over 24". This stuff sure was hard on the truck and plow. Not to mention my body feels like it was thrown down some stairs many times over.


Yea out in Del webb sun city it was 8" wish it is was 12" like elgin got..Received a call from one of my shovelers and he has a hair line fracture on his right arm.. He did show me his arm before he left yesterday and it was swollen pretty bad...It was heavy stuff.


----------



## nekos

it only snowed because i packed my plow away for the year  

anway we got a good 4 - 5 in the arlington hight's area. damn stuff was hard to push it was so heavy !


----------



## T-MAN

I agree with the white out, holy smokes. The trucks defroster could not keep up. Seems You could draw a line threw the state were this storm kicked ass. We got hammered as well with 10 to 12+ threw out my route. A fun storm, picked up a new account for 40% more then my original bid so that put a smile on my face.
Todd


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

from about naperville to park ridge big diffrent at teh parts of naperville i was at it was about 5in to 2and a half in p.r better luck in febuary russ where is this get together ur tlaking


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Well that was fun this weekend. We are ready for more...


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Here is some info for you Elgin guys...

http://ww2.dailyherald.com/news/kanestory.asp?id=146415


----------



## AlwaysGreener

All rain this weekend....


----------



## clncut

Just watched skilling, he stated for this weekend or early next week, his models were going haywire...anything from lake effect to a major snowstorm. Im just happy his forecast finally had the word snow in it. 

Lets see what happens!!!


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Watch.... it will happened during super bowl.. but we will be ready..


----------



## 1olddog2

any time is a good time


----------



## Plow Meister

Superbowl or not, it looks like there's snow in the forecast. At least the temps have dropped enough to accomodate the snow. It's a bit rainy here now. Everyone keep their fingers crossed and keep their plows off until needed.

Go Bears! LOL


----------



## durchins

Big white things are falling in Skokie now. Temps are still pretty warm still so nothing is sticking. But we can always hope. Weather dot com and accuweather make no mention of any accumulation.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

1 & 1/2 inches in the Naperville/Aurora area and coming down HARD We will have to see what happens to the temps


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Hey Hows Cuba Treating You Grass


----------



## clncut

I think im going to place a FOR SALE sign on my plow. We are sure to get snow then!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

BNC SERVICES said:


> Hey Hows Cuba Treating You Grass


Its all right I plow with a Bradly Assault Vehicle


----------



## AlwaysGreener

Ok it's Friday 3:00pm and it's 43 *&^!& degrees outside?? They said it's was going to be cold and snowy, well that was wrong.. You guys have a great weekend i'm closing early... Bye


----------



## ghosttridder

i don't think it's going to snow this weekend for reasons, like it was 40 today (friday), and then they said that on saturday and sunday it was going to get colder much colder. Then they said that it was going to snow friday night and into saturday morning, truth is no one knows, what we really do know is that whatever is developing is moving out more to the east, and will blow right over shytown


----------



## Plow Meister

*Takin' the V-box out*

That's it. I've had it! I'm takin the v-box out until we get some snow! This is the very first time I have ever been this upset over the lack of snow. This is absolute BULL****!


----------



## AlwaysGreener

I feel sorry for everyone that spent all there money on all new equipment..


----------



## newlooklandscp

Im with Plow Meister,

The Vbox was taken out yesterday, cleaned and stored, as well as, the blizzard was put away. At least all my new equipment is paid off, besides the 06' truck. Maybe it will snow now that Im not ready.

Ken


----------



## newlooklandscp

This thread hit the sh*tter or what?????????????


----------



## Plow Meister

The thread hit the ****ter because we've had no damn snow!!!!

The north side is supposed to get 3 to 5 inches tonight. South side will hopefully get 1 to 2 inches.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

where you guys herin this stuff, i havnt seen any accumulation predicted. Oh well not like it will make any difference anyways. ive only been out 4 times all winter..........


----------



## AlwaysGreener

6 to 8 by Thursday night.. We are in advisory... Get ready the fat lady has not sung yet..


----------

